# Homepage eure Kritiken bitte



## ivan4ever (24. September 2005)

So, hab den Auftrag bekommen für einen Installateurbetrieb eine Homepage zu gestalten.
Das ist meine erste Version. Ich bitte um Eure Anregungen, Kritiken und Verbesserungsvorschläge.
Das Logo ist nicht von mir, sondern schon bestehend, aber die Anordung des Schriftzuges und des Logos ist noch flexibel.
Die Farben hab ich aus dem Logo entnommen, die Bilder und der Text sind nur Platzhalter.
Auch die Bilder bei "Heiztechik", "Haustechnik", "Wellness" und "Klärtechnik" sind nur Platzhalter. Außerdem dienen sie zur Navigation durch die Site, der Over-Status läßt je ein eigens Symbol erscheinen, und der Down-Status zeigt das Bild in Graustufen und das Symbol in Farbe.
Wollte eigentlich die HTML-Datei hochladen, die war aber leider zu groß.

Dann hätte ich gleich noch eine Frage, was ist der "Normal"-Tarif für so eine Site, wenn sie fix fertig ins Netz gestellt wird, bzw. wenn nur fürs Web vorbereitet wird?
Jeder der vier, oben genannten Hauptbereiche enthält ca 8 unter Sites.
So das wärs dann mal, also bitte, jetzt seit ihr dran.

Bumbastische Grüße


----------



## pflo (25. September 2005)

Also mir gefällt folgendes nicht:

- Der Rahmen von "Heiztechnik", "Haustechnik", etc.
- Die Aufzählungspunkte für "Überblick", "Philosophie", etc.
- Das ganze wirkt ein bisschen zu klein und unübersichtlich!

.. und vielleicht noch einen Rahmen um die Bilder der Energiekonzepte oder so.

Aber sonst: gut!


P.S.: Man kann gar keine HTML-Dateien hochladen.


----------



## ivan4ever (25. September 2005)

Ok, danke erst mal!

Soll ich die Rahmen um die Bilder von "Heiztechnik" etc. komplett weglassen, kleiner machen, oder graphisch aufwerten?
Soll ich die Aufzählungspunkte komplett weglassen oder andere reinbasteln?

Wie gesagt danke erstmal, bin für weitere Kritiken dankbar.

BG


----------



## Vale-Feil (26. September 2005)

Lass die verdammten Bilder von WINDOWS weg. Sieht sonst echt beschissen aus


----------



## ivan4ever (26. September 2005)

@Vale-Feil:

Wie schon oben beschrieben sind die Bilder nur Platzhalter und werden noch durch andere ersetzt, die ich aber erst machen muss


----------



## pflo (26. September 2005)

Vale-Feil hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Lass die verdammten Bilder von WINDOWS weg. Sieht sonst echt beschissen aus


 Solche Ausdrücke sind hier nicht erwünscht!
Und wenn du schon Kritik übst, dann tue das bitte in konstruktiver Form!


----------

